# Raw meat, I'm giving it as a treat now :)



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know how many of you feed raw, considering that it might seem gross. I've just started for about 5 weeks to feed pieces of meat from time to time, mostly as a treat, and my boy just enjoys them. It's true that the face is a mess but he's messy faced most of the times even if I don't feed meat.
I'm posting a video (it's like a month old but I've been too busy lately).
What do you think about feeding a piece of meat to your babies. I'm debating myself between feeding a good steak for his birthday next week or buying a doggy cake .


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68M_aCcyYYc


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I think if I could get it direct from an organic farm or POSSIBLY an organic food store I would consider it. BUT I do not trust supermarket meats--I don't trust how the animals are raised or what they are fed or what drugs they were given or how they were treated, etc. etc. etc. I'm not a big meat eater myself and, of course I cook mine. I know we're talking about DOGS here and not people but 1) again I worry about the quality of the meat 2) We are not feeding raw to wild dogs, we're feeding it to DOMESTIC dogs who have been domestic for hundreds of years and I can't imagine their digestive systems are the same as a wild, undomesticated dog. I'm all for a dog eating a chiefly meat diet, just not necessarily raw. Not to mention Ollie has IBS so if can't tolerate cooked chicken, I can't see how he'd do with a raw steak, lol. But who knows, I could be TOTALLY wrong on all this!!


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

So, you'd go for the doggie cake


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> So, you'd go for the doggie cake [/B]


lol! I hope you don't think I was lecturing. I am ALWAYS long-winded--ask anybody here, lol.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Not long ago I entertained the idea of feeding raw but dropped the idea when I learned the scientific community including the U.S. Food and Drug Associations Center for Veterinary Medicine, the Centers for Disease Control, and the American Veterinary Medical have all advocated AGAINST feeding raw because of the organisms on raw meat -these organisms potentially pose a risk both to the welfare of pets and our health as dog owners. 




Joy


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> So, you'd go for the doggie cake [/B]



I'd go for the doggie cake too! 

Actually I already am  Jax will be eating one for his birthday 

As for raw, I decided it's not for me or Jax.


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG, Ajax and Maxi are almost the same age, so we will be having birthday parties too. Well, I still can cook the steak (boiled with rosemary since his food has rosemary on it). The guy is a real steak lover so his doggie cake will be a really meaty one.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I wouldn't give Bianca anything that I wouldn't eat myself. With the exception of doggy food, of course. I would be too afraid of her catching something.


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

> I wouldn't give Bianca anything that I wouldn't eat myself. With the exception of doggy food, of course. I would be too afraid of her catching something.[/B]


Well, everytime I buy a treat or food, I try it myself too. Actually, I like GoNaturals so badly that everytime I feed Maxi I cannot resist the temptation to try one or two little balls myself. Don't say it's yucky please  Hopefully, I won't eat his birthday cake.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

I asked Gigi's Vet about feeding raw and she said absolutely not! So I would buy the cake too. LOL
It was avery cute video though.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If I could get (and afford) organic grass fed meat and free range organic chicken I could see raw. But otherwise, no raw. I'm planning on home cooking when Nikki turns 1. I'll lightly cook the meat. Until then, it's Innova Puppy or California Natural Puppy kibble.

I'd give a tiny piece of raw broccoli or carrot or apple for sure.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Gross! Seeing anything or anybody eating raw meat grosses me out, but I understand that these little fur balls love it. I would never give Clifford raw meat, even organic. I would give him the raw diet dog food, but not meat from the supermarket. No raw, cooked yes, but not raw.


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

I usually just lurk now, but thought that I should chime in.

I have 3 dogs, a maltese, a coton de tulear and a shih-tzu. 

Before they (especially the Coton) has pretty bad skin allergies; like always bitting their paws and scratching. The vet and I have tried almost everything, from switching their food (they're tried almost all of the higher-end doggy food) to meds. 

Then I've heard about raw dog food, and I thought that I would just go for it. I bought a bag of primal dog food beef, and we've never looked back. Now not only do they not scratch or bite their paws anymore, but their "poop-y" has really shrunk in size. It's exactly like what the manufacture said, the raw food can be so easily digested that there's hardly waste left because most of it are nutrients. 

I've always worried about contamination and stuff but it's pretty easy: after they eat, I just wash their mouth really quick and then wash their water bowl. I feed it twice a day, leave organic carrots or other veggies and fruits for them to munch on during the day and they're good to go.

BTW all of the dogs that I've meet who are over 15 years old, are coincidentally all raw eaters. There's this Westie that's actually 19 or 20 years old, and his owner said that he wouldn't be so healthy and well if he hadn't been feed raw food.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Feeding raw is personal choice and each doggie parent knows what is best for their baby. If one food were perfect for all dogs we wouldn't have so many to choose from. 

I do also feed raw from time to time.... I changed up the kibble and raw on a regular basis.. I've seen tremendous improvement in teeth, hair, skin, breath and tear stains. When they are on the kibble the stains get worse and on raw they are better. 

We use Stella and Chewy's - raw and freeze dried raw as well as Orijen kibble. My havanese, maltese and Brussels Griffon all love it.

IMO however I would *not *feed a whole steak for his birthday as it might be too rich and result in an upset tummy. It's best to work raw food in gradually so their system can adjust. I don't see any harm in a few raw treats here and there if he likes it and his system tolerates them well.


Leslie


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

The video was really cute. He inhaled that meat! 
I think to each his own.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I've been feeding raw for almost two years now with great results. I truly believe that it is the best thing to feed most dogs. Gosh, I could give a whole lecture on why I believe raw is best, why most vets don't support it (most know nothing about nutrition other than what the Hill's company tells them in the limited class they do have on it), why raw is safe for dogs, etc.. I just think that if anyone truly does their research on commercial dog food and raw diets and gets it from the correct sources...there is just no way I could see someone deciding not to feed raw. It is truly the best thing you can do for most dogs. And I say most because you wouldn't want to feed it to an immunosuppressed dog..but that's a small percentage of dogs.


----------



## newpup (Mar 19, 2008)

I thought I'd just put my two cents in...I was a bit unsure about raw also when the breeder Mali came from explained that she fed all the adult dogs raw food. But picked up a brochure while I was shopping at a little doggy boutique that sold Primal Raw food. It actually did make sense. But I'm still unsure if I will be switching Mali later on.

Here's there website:

Primal Raw Foods


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I feed mine kibble and Nature's Variety raw medallions from time to time. They love the premade raw. I did give Shiloh a certain meat with the bone on once, forgot what it was, recommended on a BARF site and dogster, but it was just plain old gross. He kept dragging the darn thing all over the house and i kept chasing him and putting a towel under it- never again- I don't trust regular store meat and its not hygenic in the home.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

All I have to say is please be careful. I just can't imagine the contaminates on a piece of raw meat that comes from a supermarket--it makes me shudder to think. I think commercially prepared raw is much different in that it has been "prepared" to be that way. Supermarket is another story. Your babies have bodies 5-10 lbs big. Imagine how quickly a dangerous bacteria could kill a being that small. It just scares me. Please be totally educated before you feed your dog raw meat from a store deli.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It's a personal thing with me that I would consider raw only if it is grassfed, organic meat, preferably from a local farm/ranch. The meat from the regular supermarket, well, I'm just not sure about. I don't even buy meat there for myself. 

The specialty raw food for dogs might be okay, I don't know. I haven't researched it. I'm considering feeding Nikki home made food in 7 months, and I will _lightly_ cook it, or I might feed her EVO, I don't know yet. I have to discuss it with my vet/nutritional consultant.

I don't have anything against raw. It sure beats most commercial dog food, IMO.


----------

